# Alte BOSCH Schlagbohrmaschine zusammensetzen



## Knogle (8. Februar 2016)

ch gruesse euch Leute
Neben meinem BOSCH GBH3-28 Bohrhammer habe ich immernoch meine alte Schlagbohrmaschine vom Typ BOSCH CSB 620 IP bei welcher ich nach langer Zeit und extrem viel Belastung die Kohlebuersten getauscht habe.

Ich habe die Buersten seit Kauf der Maschine nicht gewechselt, und als ich sie rausgenommen habe waren beide praktisch vollkommen "pulverisiert" und beide Federchen gebrochen

Die Kraft der Maschine hat extrem nachgelassen, und selbst bei einfachsten Holzarbeiten ist das Ding einfach "stehen" oder "stecken" geblieben und nix mehr ging

Auch die Nenndrehzahl hat das Ding nicht annaehernd erreicht (vielleicht etwas anderes kaputt?)

Habe deshalb neue Buersten eingesetzt, jedoch kriege ich nun leider die Maschine nicht mehr zusammengesetzt
Auf den Bildern seht ihr rote Markierungen, wenn ich an diesen Stellen die Schrauben zur Befestigung reindrehe, dreht sich das Bohrfutter nicht mehr.

Es scheint nur zu funktionieren wenn ich diese genannten Schrauben nicht anziehe, ansonsten ist keine Drehbewegung moeglich, und das Ding klemmt irgendwie

Kann mir eventuell jemand beistehen und behilflich sein wie ich das Ding wieder repariert kriege? 
Bei Holzarbeiten nutze ich doch lieber meine Schlagbohrmaschine statt meines Bohrhammers, irgendwie ein bisschen Nostalgie

Weiss jemand auch wie alt diese Geraetschaft in etwa sein duerfte?


MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2016)

> Weiss jemand auch wie alt diese Geraetschaft in etwa sein duerfte?



2 Aufdrucke sagen schon mehr als 1000 Worte, 09/91 und 02/92. Damit dürfte die Maschine wohl aller frühestens im Frühjahr bis Sommer 1992 in dem Handel gelandet sein dürfte


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2016)

Da dürfte das Getriebe auseinander gerutscht sein. Wenn du dann das Getriebe-Gehäuse mit verkanteten Zahnrädern zusammenschraubst dreht sich nix mehr.


----------

